# Will Clomid increase my already elevated FSH levels



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Sorry for all the questions 

I am due to start taking Clomid next week and wondered if it will have any permanent effect on my already too high FSH levels, my last 2 counts were 11.4 (Sep 05) and 12.9 (May 06). Obviously Clomid works by giving these hormones a boost but will the levels go back to my normal ones after this?

Kx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Clomid does not remain in the body more than 6 weeks or so after you finish your last cycle so no, as far as Im aware, it does not cause any permanent changes to your body.  One of the effects it has on me is to play havoc with my cycles - anywhere from 26 - 33 days.  However, during the 3 breaks Ive had from treatment my cycles always return to normal after a few months.

I dont know too much about FSH levels but I know Im getting mine tested after a full month off Clomid so I assume after a month they return to normal.

Hope that helps.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

